# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Car mở rộng biến tần v1000 không biết dùng làm gì bác nào biết gỏ đầu e phát

## legiao

Như tiêu đề e mua con biến tần v1000 mả CIMR-VA2A0010BAA. để kéo đc servo 1000w mà nó chồng thêm cái car không biết dùng làm gì.xem tài liệu thì kg thấy nói đến .bác nào biết làm ơn cóc đầu e cái cho đở ngu

----------


## legiao

Hình e nó đây

----------


## legiao

Động cơ servo chạy thấy lực lắm không biết làm trục phay kim loại được không các bác cho xin tí ý kiến với

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Động cơ servo chạy thấy lực lắm không biết làm trục phay kim loại được không các bác cho xin tí ý kiến với


với cái xác này em e là nó ko tke để chạy full CONT 24/24
nhưng xài cũng okies

----------

legiao

----------


## legiao

> với cái xác này em e là nó ko tke để chạy full CONT 24/24
> nhưng xài cũng okies


E định làm thêm cái gối đầu phay gánh thêm 2 bạc đạn nối cốt.chỉ cần em nó cày ngày 8 tiếng là ok ròi.lấp thêm quạt đích giải nhiệt

----------


## legiao

Ui không có bác nào biết cái car mở rộng dùng làm gì sao trời.chắc bỏ xó rùi

----------


## nhatson

http://www.gulf-tech.com/product-por...sories-options
có rất nhều loại, phải tra được cái model của card mí kếm tài liệu được ợ

----------

legiao

----------


## vufree

Bác cho Mình xin chi tiết thông số cài đặt biến tần V1000 chạy con sanyodenki với. Mình có con 15000rpm nhưng không biết cài đặt, kích cái Nó ngắt liền.
Cám ơn Bác

----------


## legiao

> http://www.gulf-tech.com/product-por...sories-options
> có rất nhều loại, phải tra được cái model của card mí kếm tài liệu được ợ


Cảm ơn bác nhatson để mình tìm xem sao

----------


## legiao

> Bác cho Mình xin chi tiết thông số cài đặt biến tần V1000 chạy con sanyodenki với. Mình có con 15000rpm nhưng không biết cài đặt, kích cái Nó ngắt liền.
> Cám ơn Bác



Chọn chế độ điều khiển PM để chạy đc servo thôi(A1-02 tăng lên số 5)còn các thông số khác sét theo con đc à bác

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Mình đã set A1-02 = 5 rồi nhưng con motor của mình không có thông số nên mò hoài không chạy được. Bác cho xin tất tần tật thông số cài đặt con của Bác Em add vào thử coi con của Em Nó chịu nhúc nhích không? cám ơn Bác

----------


## legiao

Mình có sét thông số nào đâu bác .để mặt định .sét a1-02=0 nó nhảy cóc.a1-02=5 chạy mượt sét thử vài thông số khác thấy chẳn thay đổi gì giống cài đặt sẳn vậy .nên mình kg biết cái nào cần cho bác.nhiều thông số quá

----------

vufree

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ui không có bác nào biết cái car mở rộng dùng làm gì sao trời.chắc bỏ xó rùi


Card giao tiếp mạng (Rs232/485)

----------


## legiao

> Card giao tiếp mạng (Rs232/485)


Vậy hả bác .sao nó kg có đầu kết nối jắck bác

----------


## Tuanlm

Sorry bác. Mình nhầm chút, nó dùng chuẩn Can. Đây là card SI-N3 "DeviceNet option card in snap-on enclosure".
Communication option cards connect a drive to a network.
Using this option unit a master device can:
 1. Operate the drive
2.  Monitor the drive operation status
3. Read or modify drive parameters

 Thông tin thì bác tra gu gồ sẽ ra một núi.

----------

legiao

----------


## ThamTT

> Sorry bác. Mình nhầm chút. Đây là card SI-N3 "DeviceNet option card in snap-on enclosure".
> Communication option cards connect a drive to a network.
> Using this option unit a master device can:
>  1. Operate the drive
> 2.  Monitor the drive operation status
> 3. Read or modify drive parameters
> 
>  Thông tin thì bác tra gu gồ sẽ ra một núi.


Card này là Card truyền thông DeviceNet
Nếu có sử dụng truyền thông thì dùng, không thì không cần quan tâm bác ạ

----------

legiao

----------


## ThamTT

Chào các sư huynh,

Sẵn đây quý huynh đệ cho em hỏi các mã hàng sau hiện các huynh có hay biết nguồn không, giúp em với, em đang cần dùng vì nhà máy đang cần dùng.. Đang căng quá nên em không biết tìm đâu, rất mong các huynh chỉ giáo 
Hoặc huynh nào có thì để lại em hoặc cho em mượn rồi em nhập lại trả được không ạ?

1/ Biến tần V1000 CIMR-VC4A0005BAA, kèm card truyền thông device net
SL: 1 cái
2/ Servopack Sigma II, 1kW mã: SGDH-10DE
SL: 02 cái
3/ Motor servo: SGMSH-10DCA6F
SL: 01 cái

Tiểu muội cảm ơn các huynh nhiều và mong tin ạ

----------


## legiao

> Card này là Card truyền thông DeviceNet
> Nếu có sử dụng truyền thông thì dùng, không thì không cần quan tâm bác ạ


Ồ thế thì bỏ ra cho nó gọn hehe.sợ nó dùng điều khiển servo.cảm ơn các bác nhé

----------


## GOHOME

Các bác cho hỏi chút ; em có cái biến tần 3.7kw nghe nói có card điều khiển servo đúng không ạ ? Nếu đúng các bác tư vấn dùm cho con servo tương thích còn không em kéo spindle chạy gổ .

----------

